# Moving Back to KL from Australia



## fishingrod88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I have just moved back to Kuala Lumpur from Melbourne, Australia and have started a new website with my partner selling lifestyle products. The website URL is http://superdinkum.com, which is based on the Aussie slang "dinkum", meaning "genuine". 

All products are 100% original and we have an office in Petaling Jaya where you can do store pickup for the items purchased. Besides that, we currently live in Mont Kiara and therefore will provide free delivery to those living in Mont Kiara as well for any purchase amount. 

Please do take a look and give me your feedback on the website, if any. :ear: Have a nice day mates!


Cheers,
Rodney


----------

